# Definitive Tech Owner's Thread



## khellandros66

Hey all you Deftechies out there!!! This is the section to hang out and ask related questions about Definitive Technology Speakers.

~Bob


----------



## khellandros66

I am gonna kick start the apocolypse here and post some pics of my system.

~Bob


----------



## Otto

I thought that name was familiar from AVS. Here's a link to my "hello" page here at the Shack. I'm going to take some better ones for the other pages sometime, but not today...

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/welcome-member-introduction/517-hi-there.html

I definitely enjoy my DTs!

-- Otto


----------



## Exocer

Awesome speakers, I like I like...just how many drivers are there in that tall speaker?


----------



## khellandros66

Well the BP7006's I have use the followingp;

Two 4-1/2" high definition cast-magnesium basket polymer upper bass/midrange drivers.

Two 1" pure aluminum dome tweeters with silk surrounds.

One 8" long-throw subwoofer coupled to two 8" infrasonic radiators. Powered by a 300w RMS Digital Amp.

Freq. Response: 17 Hz — 30 kHz
Rec. Assoc. Amp.: 20 — 250 Watts/channel

The internal x-over is set to crossover the upper section at 120Hz so anything below that is automatically taken care of by the internal subwoofer.

~Bob


----------



## mikegh

I heard the 7006's when I was in magnolia a while back, nice speakers. I've always liked def tech's.

Mike


----------



## GregBe

I have always liked the way Def Techs sound. I think they really do themselves a disservice by over inflating their specs (speakers and subs low end). Because of this, they really get slammed on a lot of the other forums, by many people that have never even heard them before. Those that own them are usually really happy with them.


----------



## Exocer

Woah, output down to 17hz? Do you even need a sub?

Edit: Just read the above post, I figured 17hz was a bit optimistic. Not that it takes away anything from the speaker's sound... At a Best Buy I heard a pair of Def Tech towers for the first time playing King Kong, It sounded really good.


----------



## FlashJim

I lead a sheltered life. I've never heard of them until I opened this thread. I'll have to do some research.

Nice looking speakers, Bob.


----------



## khellandros66

FlashJim you will be in for a wild ride :devil: 

~Bob


----------



## Sonnie

I'd be interested in seeing a response sweep graphed on these. I know they will probably play down to 17hz but at what kind of output... especially when you have them out in the room and not corner loaded.

I haven't heard them but I have often heard good things about them overall. I have a friend who owned their sub for a while and he was extremely impressed... for whatever reasons he now owns a Velodyne CHT-15.


----------



## khellandros66

I don't have a means to yet, I will once I gots the money for a DEQ2496 and all that shanangins that you need for it.

Below 17Hz it slopes off about -30dB. Brian Bunge and I figure it has a subsonic filter. The driver is an 8in Vifa (not sold to comsumers) that has an initial Fs of 25Hz and 350w RMS/750w Peak. Considering it has two passive radiators and an PEQ precalibrated and built into the amp it can achieve the listed FS.

I measured one at 20hz at 93dB and both towers at 95dB. At 17Hz I get 88-90dB depending one or two towers in use. 15Hz is well down at 62dB range. This leads me to believe that Definitive lists -6dB ratings which I have seen others like Paradigm and B&W do.

BTW: This was done with WinISD Test Tone Generator and RS Digital Meter "C Weighted" "Fast"

~Bob


----------



## Adz

My passion for Definitive Technology started over 13 years ago when I bought my first pair of BP10s from upscale The Listening Room in Scarsdale, NY. I still have those tower speakers in my living room today. Then I purchased the BP2000TLs, and swapped those out for my beloved BP7000SCs which I currently show in my showroom along with the CLR3000 and four BPVX bi-polar surrounds. 

I am a HT enthusiast first, & a custom installer/dealer second and nothing yet has sounded better in my room or else it would be there instead of my seven Def Tech speakers with their 26 6.5" drivers and 13 1" tweeters producing simply awesome immersive surround sound.

I am probably one of those posters who passionately stresses maching Def Tech driver size "all-around". When it comes to home theater, the real treasure in the Def Tech line are in its Bi-polar surrounds (BPVX/P, BPVX, BPX, BP2X, BP1.2X). The key is to mount these surrounds high up on the wall about 2-3 feet above the listener as this adds a sense of spaciousness and extends the front soundstage outward and around the listener. A huge front soundstage using their towers and then up to 4 matching bi-polar surrounds is the most immersive home theater experience I have ever listened to.


----------



## Adz

A couple of interesting Def Tech installs - first one I just completed. Another one starting in January.


In historic Williamsburg (Brooklyn) NY. I was in a pretty sweet $1MM+ apartment replete with walls of glass overlooking the East River/Lower Manhattan Skyline installing Def Tech 7002s, CLR2500 powered center, BPX surrounds, Supercube and a Denon 4306. For TV, my customer decided to go with a 46" Bravia 1080p LCD (note: we do not carry Sony), and the picture was stunning. It did Digital non-HD cable very well but HD cable as well as DVD (upcoverted through a Samsung DVD player) was spectacular. Bi-polar sound works very well in those high City apartments -- Great Acoustics in his vaulted livingroom -- the Def Techs really rocked in this set-up. 

In this upcoming job in which I'm still finalizing the specs, I'll be wall mounting the Sharp 57" LC D90U 1080p LCD along with 6x Mythos Eight speakers (3 for the fronts and 3 for the surrounds) with a Supercube Reference up front. The Mythos Eight has Two 5 1/4" bass/mid drivers, two 5 1/4" pressure-driven bass radiators, & one 1" pure aluminum dome tweeter. I know it will sound unbelieveably amazing and I love the idea of using identical 8's all around espeically matching the center. Although rated down to 38Hz, I plan to use one crossover at 80 Hz and let the SC Reference handle all the bass below 80 Hz. Also going in is a BDI Avion Noir with either an Arcam AVR 350 (or Cambridge 640R) powering the Mythos set-up. Everything routed into a Shunyata power conditioner (type still TBD). I'll be sure to take pictures and post them.


----------



## Jack N

Adz, Soundwise, how do the Mythos compare to the original style BPs ? Obviously they don't have the soundstage, but I've heard they come up a little short on bass.


----------



## Adz

Dain Bramaged said:


> Adz, Soundwise, how do the Mythos compare to the original style BPs ? Obviously they don't have the soundstage, but I've heard they come up a little short on bass.


Hi Dain-B,

This is my opinion and experience in comparing those two lines.

I have the original BP10s in my living room. They were my first pair of Def Techs that I bought in the early 90's. Still have them and still love'em for casual listening. I wouldn't put the Mythos in that set-up but likewise I wouldn't put the BP10s to the left and right of my Plasma/LCD either. As is their M.O., the BP10s really do deliver extraordinary bass given the driver config and cabinet size. For 2 channel listening which is whatI recommend them for, you definitely do not need a sub. OTOH, and some will disagree, I do believe the Mythos need a sub to complement their multiple driver configuration in that sized cabinet. But If you're looking for that sleek look to match with a Plasma or LCD, but retain that signature Def Tech wall of sound for true home theater surround sound immersion, I personally haven't demo'ed anything that sounds better (at its price points) than the Mythos. 

By the way, Def Tech just announced at CES, a completely new Mythos speaker, the "ST" which focused on improving the low end and they also upgraded the Gem surrounds with the new Gem XLs. You can read here:

http://www.tektruth.com/moxie/news/newprod/ces-2007-definitive-unvei.shtml


----------



## Jack N

Thanks for the info.

I think DT went over the edge this time in their claims for their new tower. I seriously doubt the frequency response, and the performance that they claim. Hence I think it's way over priced. Although I like the sound that DTs deliver, I've found that their frequency response specs aren't always truthful.


----------



## Adz

We'll see. They believe they have a big winner here and a major breakthrough in speaker design/performance. 

If you check out AVS, there were some CES attendees (consumers, not Def Tech affiliateS) who are reporting that the ST's are the real deal. 

I'm taking pre-orders now and the first ones to hit my showroom, I will compare to my 7000SC and report back.


----------



## Adz

I installed my first pair of the Mythos STs yesterday. They are beautiful looking and a lot bigger than the Mythos One. I definitely recommend black over silver. The black makes a statement around a black encased Plasma or LCD. They feature a new tweeter and subwoofer design by Def Tech. The first thing you notice about them is the incredible tight bass these speakers pump out. They deliver full range and I'm thinking could easily keep up with the 7002 and maybe the 7001 line which means these are a great choice for around that wall hanging Plasma or LCD. Unfortunately, I didnt get to hear too much material but they do deliver that awesome Def Tech signature soundstage - the huge wall of sound was there which I could never get from the Mythos line before.


----------



## goatfarm

My impressions about DefTech specs goes back many years. I use an old PF 1500 sub that they claimed was good to 13Hz in their ads. A friend has a PF 1800 which they claimed was good to 10Hz!!! I believe their claims are probably valid if one accepts down 10dB instead of the normal 3dB. Also they never ever list THD or at what volume level their subs will produce this frequency. With a BFD I've been able to coax 18Hz at 80dB out of my 1500. I don't have the equipment to run distortion tests. 

I'd gladly trade mine for an SVS 16-46 (I do like pipe organ).

Greg


----------



## khellandros66

The newer subs are all -10dB, and because of the Passive radiator desing a filter is used to reduce SPL so that thermal peak and xmax are not over run.

For instance the BP7006 are rated to 17hz, they are more then likely tuned to 25hz like most other passive/ported designs. They more then likley get near xmax at 17hz so they anticipate issues and use a filter of -10dB per octave below the tuned Fs (25hz).

~Bobby


----------



## Brian Bunge

If the driver has an Fs of 25Hz and the PR's are tuned to 25Hz then that will go a long way to help limit overexcursion of the driver below Fs. That should give you a system that falls off at 24dB/octave (4th order). If they also use a subsonic filter it's probably a 2nd order (12dB/octave) filter to further reduce output down low.


----------



## Guest

Has anyone found real numbers for the reference sub from DT? I have recently purhased, not installed and I am curious of what I can expect. I would like to see real data of these subs. I am posting in DT section as I might be more likely to get an answer.


----------



## khellandros66

#1 Try it for a few days see what you thnk of it.

#2 If you like it, enjoy it and don't let what others say effect your feelings of the decision

#3 I like it a lot better then the SC I, II, and III which I think are bloated specs. They are good but for the money DIY is adirection I'd take before I'd get any of these...

~Bobby


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone,
Just joined the forum. I don't own any DefTech products yet but I've been listening to the BP7002 and BP7004 and may buy a set soon. I joined the forum so I could hopefully reap the benefits of your knowledge and experience with these products.

I listen to a lot of contemp and classic jazz, but still throw on some Led Zep now and then. I still have a large collection of rather old first release LPs that I occasionally listen to in two channel mode. That being said, my prime concern is to first get a really good set of full range floor standing fronts (max $2000 price range), and add matching surrounds later. I've listened to quite a few brands, some that are considered more "audiophile," such as Canton, Vienna Acoustics, Mirage, Martin Logan, and although I can point to areas where some of these sound better than the DefTechs, one can't deny the openness and soundstage of a bipolar design. 

So the questions are: 
Do you feel you gave up a little sound quality in order to get the bipolar design?
Are owners of the BP7002/BP7004/BP7006 happy with them?
Any and all thoughts are appreciated.

Side note:


khellandros66 said:


> The internal x-over is set to crossover the upper section at 120Hz so anything below that is automatically taken care of by the internal subwoofer.


I just got an email from DefTech and they said the crossover on all 3 models (7002/7004/7006) is 80hz for info coming from speaker wires thru crossover. However, the crossover is bypassed for LFE input. So if you have AV processor LFE connected and set to (ie) 100hz, the sub would get 80hz and down from speaker connection, but would get up to 100hz from LFE. In other words, for LFE the sub will bypass the crossover network and get whatever your LFE setting is in your AV processor setup.

Is the guy from DefTech wrong? 
Does someone have something in writing that says 120hz?

Thanks for all your help.

Dave


----------



## Brian Bunge

My only knowledge of DefTech is what I've heard at Magnolia Home Theater in the local Best Buy. Of the 3 brands I listened to, the DefTech powered towers were my least favorite. The mids sounded very recessed to me, especialy with male vocals. The ML towers had good mids and highs, but no bass output, even tough they had an 8" woofer in the bottom front of the speaker. The Vienna Acoustics models sounded so much more natural and balanced than either of the other two brands there. Even my wife, who would hardly consider herself an audiophile, easily picked the Viennas as the most pleasureable to listen to. But then again, she has a good reference sitting here at home to compare them to!


----------



## yourgrandma

Alright, I don't know if the owners thread is the place to bash DefTechs, but W/e.

I surely like my ProTowers. And my bipolar surrounds rock.

Heres my setup in case anyone wants to see my direct radiating front stage.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-gallery/7610-where-i-live.html


----------



## acommonsoul

How is the bass with the bp7006s? I am planning to purchase the 7006's, the 2300c/l/r/ and the their bipolar surrounds....I like bass but my room is kinda of small and therefore I want to avoid purchasing an additional sub if possible.

Thanks


----------



## thxgoon

I'll chime in....
I worked at a chain that sold DefTechs along with many other well known speaker brands and high end stuff like ML and KEF. Aside from KEF reference, the definitive bipolar speakers were hands down my favorite speakers in the store. Wouldn't consider them the most accurate, but definitely the most fun and versatile. They sound good on everything with a casual ear. I still would like to own a set of them someday.


----------



## acommonsoul

Thanks for the input...I think I will go with them, but does anyone know how powerful the subs are? This way I don't have to buy a separate sub.


----------



## goatfarm

acommonsoul said:


> Thanks for the input...I think I will go with them, but does anyone know how powerful the subs are? This way I don't have to buy a separate sub.


I would humbly submit that their quoted spec of 17Hz to 30kHz should be considered as -10dB points at the very least. Where their useful bass response really ends is anybody's guess. I may be biased because I have one of their stand-alone subwoofers that was rated down to 13Hz when it was in production. I have tried and tried to come close to that figure, and the best so far is flat to 20Hz, corner placement with substantial equalization and more distortion than I want. Your results may differ, but considering that you are getting the least of their powered tower line I wouldn't expect much if any output below 30Hz. And since the speakers will be out in the room, subtract a few more dB from that. If it were me I'd get the BP6s and dedicate the saved money (600 bucks) to a separate sub. Put 'em on 4" stands and they'll be the same height as the 7006s. Another DefTech beef: all the driver measurements for all their speakers are measured in inches, EXCEPT the BP6, which is metric. Why?

I have substantially more powerful powered towers, and they are set on "small" and used with a sub.


----------



## yourgrandma

All of definitive's response specs are really inflated. Mt PT400s are rated 19hz-30khz. I know my Klipsch RSW10 goes lower, and it's rated to 29hz.


----------



## acommonsoul

thanks...do u think the bp6s with the clr2002 and bipolar surrounds would be a good match? Then I could pick up a svs sub


----------



## yourgrandma

I think DefTechs are pretty well matched, but the best bet is to try to have all the same sized mid bass drivers across the front stage. The BP6 has the 4-1/4", right? In that case, I see no harm in using a larger driver in the center, as it helps a lot with vocals, that's why my PCC2 (5-1/2) sounds so much better than my ProCenter 100 (4-1/4"), that's the only difference.

The bp surrounds are great. Which ones were you thinking of? I think the BP2x works well for most systems on this side of sane, but I've always wanted some BPVxP's or even just BPVx's. Those powered surrounds are monsters compared to the BP2x.


----------



## acommonsoul

I am planning on getting the bp1x for the surrounds because the space for my surrounds is limited by massive windows. I demoed them and I really like the way they sound. I think I will go with the Bp6's with either the c/l/r2300 or 2002. I talked to my local rep at a Magnolia Best Buy and he said they can order any def tech speakers I want, so thats the way I'm going to go......Thanks for all of your help


----------



## yourgrandma

Congrats, I hope you like them as much as I've liked mine.


----------



## acommonsoul

Thanks


----------



## Bruce Fisher

Just adding my name to the list of owners  Have a set of BP10s, BP1X (I think) and can't remember the center channel. Produces great sound and I've been very happy with them over the years (hmmm... I guess they are close to 13 years old now?? wow) I remember meeting Sandy a few times when the company was still pretty new.

Will be rebuilding my theater soon and will probably keep them going 

<edit: the BP1Xs and the center channel were purchased more recently than 13 years ago... probably 6 or 7 >


----------



## enrique

Hope you guys can help me out well actually a co-worker of mine.He recently purchased a complete set of def. techs. his front two are the 7004's i believe not sure but they have the blt in subs.What i think i know is to set the speakers to large have the blt in subs pointed inwards.He also purchased a seperate def.tech. sub.So i'm assuming the sep sub gets connected like anyother via subout of the rec. but how about the power towers.They are connected. via speaker wire like normal but how do you blend in the blt in subs.Basically not to get long winded(too late) what is the proper setup/settings he needs to do for his setup.I had also told him not sure if i'm right but he should also in the receiver sub settings to set it to no.Would appreciate the help so i could advise him. He doesnt even know what models he has other than they are the second largest.


----------



## thxgoon

If he has the second largest towers they make they would be the 7001's. It doesn't really matter which way the built in subs face, though you could experiment and see if one sounds better than the other. IIRC, the tweeter should be in the inside when looking at the front of the speaker. There is a multitude of ways to set up his system, but depending on the capabilities of his independent sub he may or may not want to send LFE to the fronts. I would set up the sub to 'yes', the fronts to large and set the receiver to send LFE to 'both' sub and fronts.


----------



## enrique

thanks.How about the sub setting on the towers?Havent seen them but i'm assuming it's volume only.What should he do there just try to blend it in with the seperate sub?


----------



## goatfarm

If it were me (and I have large powered towers, just not DefTech) I would first try fronts large with sub on, then try fronts small with sub on. See what sounds best at the primary listening position. I wouldn't try to send LFE to the mains at all ever. It was always meant to be a discrete channel. 

Even though my powered mains are good as gold down to 25 Hz I have always prefered the sound quality I get with them set as small and a crossover to a corner-located subwoofer set at around 80Hz. There are many threads on many forums debating this issue; but after having tried every possible configuration I decided small fronts w/ sub sounded best, even with big (such as my Infinity Interlude IL-60) powered towers. Just my humble opinion. Oh, and by the way, I want to stay thread relevant. My sub is an ancient DefTech PF-1500 with gloss black top. Using BFD it's shown me an honest 18Hz! With who knows how much THD!

Greg


----------



## thxgoon

goatfarm said:


> I wouldn't try to send LFE to the mains at all ever. It was always meant to be a discrete channel.


Discrete yes, and it still is even when it's also playing the LFE soundtrack. LFE is low non-directional bass that is and playing through your mains+sub is no different than running multiple subwoofers with all of the pros/cons that come with them. If he does indeed have 7001's he's going to need a serious subwoofer to make up for what he would lose by not using them.

Try it both ways, see how you like it. Full range + LFE is the recommended by def tech, but whatever sounds best is the proper setup.


----------



## enrique

thxgoon said:


> Discrete yes, and it still is even when it's also playing the LFE soundtrack. LFE is low non-directional bass that is and playing through your mains+sub is no different than running multiple subwoofers with all of the pros/cons that come with them. If he does indeed have 7001's he's going to need a serious subwoofer to make up for what he would lose by not using them.
> 
> Try it both ways, see how you like it. Full range + LFE is the recommended by def tech, but whatever sounds best is the proper setup.


thanks for all the responses but just to verify he bought the speakers at magnolia and i'm pretty sure that he got the 7004's since this is the second largest that they have as he said.


----------



## acommonsoul

one more question...would the. Bp8s be a good match with the clr2300 due to the centers 4.5inch drivers? Or would it would it be a better match with the clr2002? I am going to have a standalone sub.


----------



## acommonsoul

Just for everyone's information, If you go to Magnolia store, they can order any Definitive Speaker still in production, so if you are like me and have a lot of credit with Best Buy, then you can still order the speakers that you want.


----------



## Guest

Hey forum....I recently got hold of a set of out-of-production PM900's........killer speakers! Massive (good) bass from a standmount........I am "purty" happy! I play alot of old funk and acid jazz.....the speakers really make smokin' room filin' sound.


----------



## thxgoon

Ya I remember those speakers they were some of my favorites. Wish they were still in productions. Good snag!


----------



## acommonsoul

Hey anyone interested in the bp2x's needs to go to the best buy Magnolia's right away. They have discontinued them at the store, but they never advertised it. So if they have any in stock, or even the display models you can get them really cheap. I got the display model for $265....if they are not the display model then they cost $299....can't beat this deal


----------



## BleedingStar

Just replaced an old ****** center with a nice new Def Tech CLR2300. That thing is a power house of a center speaker. I could probably watch movies with just that center channel taking all the sound it it would still amaze most people. The powered sub in the center really adds full depth to vocals tracks on both movies and music. Quite impressive. I would like to get some def tech surrounds as well, but since I am using a 7.1 system that is mean i need to get 4 of the bad boys. That will be somewhere down the line on the HT to do list.


----------



## Mark L

Wow guys I just found this thread and was excited about being a part of it. I just installed a pair of UIW BPZ/A rears, and a new CLR 3000 center. I am very happy with my purchase and was looking at there subs but after reading the post on here I am having second thoughts. There are so many different opinions out there now I'm lost. Oh well I guess I need to read some more.:reading:


----------



## acommonsoul

Yeah, there a lot o subs that sound great with Def Techs. I was going to get the SVS 10" but I ended up grabbing the Klipsch RW-12d because I got it for around $450 on clearance. It sounds great with my deftechs. Welcome to the forum


----------



## John S

Digital pipe organ with DefTech as the "pipes."

http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/installations/2567/installations-a-higher-power.html?print_page=y

Can't believe Sandy Gross has never heard the system.

http://forums.soundandvisionmag.com/audiovideo/board/message?board.id=31&message.id=1932


----------



## Guest

so far for my HT, I've settled upon Yamaha RX-V1800 and Sammy HL61A750. I know I want Definitive Technologies for Speakers, (my rec Room HT has Def Tech Speakers and I LOVE THEM), but I'm not sure what I need since I'm new to 7.1 configurations. Do I need bipole/dipole? Do they go on the sides? Back? Both? Other? I need some help on speaker selection/configuration please! Model #'s welcome. Thanks!


----------



## acommonsoul

Well if it were me I would use the bi polar surrounds for the rears and the sides. Some people like the bi polars for the sides and then use direct for the rears. If you have a large room I suggest bi poles all the ways around for a uniform sound


----------



## Guest

acommonsoul said:


> Well if it were me I would use the bi polar surrounds for the rears and the sides. Some people like the bi polars for the sides and then use direct for the rears. If you have a large room I suggest bi poles all the ways around for a uniform sound


That is EXACTLY what I ended up doing ! thanks!


----------



## acommonsoul

Hey do you guys think that the mythos one towers would sound good with a c/l/r 2002 and a pair of bp2xs? The drivers are the same size, so I think they will...opinions please


----------



## Guest

i own a set of the 7006 and i love them, i origanally had bought the bookshelfs because of money issues, although i liked them i had the oppourtunity to upgrade to the towers, i am so impressed by he bass reproduction, i dropped the jbl sub i was using. so anyone that is wondering, depending on the room you dont need a sub with these speakers, they do great with movie watching. but i am also impressed with how they do on music, of course the rap and rock sounds good, but my concern was anyhing really acoustic, or meant to be clean since i work at best buy i was being guided to buy the vienna's but the def techs were pretty clean, bass doesnt over power. all in all great speakers for my settup and for anyone looking for great speakers.


----------



## Guest

yes definitve has the same sound out of almost all speakers. the mythos are just not there power line, they a little cleaner, allot less bass. you should be good.


----------



## acommonsoul

Thanks Stack.... I have decided to order the BP8Bs due to the bipolar design. I already have a good powerful sub so I don't need the added ones in the other tower lines.


----------



## goatfarm

So my DefTech PowerField 1500 subwoofer has decided to quit on me after more years than I care to remember. It still makes a slight thump sound when powered on/off, but nothing comes out when music/movies are playing. I ran a test with a CD player connected directly to the low level inputs. Nothing. Next test will be to unhook the amp from the driver, connect the driver directly to my receiver's speaker outs and see if there's any sound. I fear it's the amp. Hope DT has a spare laying around. Otherwise...well, I'm just glad my Infinity Intermezzo IL60s have built in powered bass (but not deep enough even at 25Hz, no not at all). Maybe my insurance co. will buy me a new SVS. After all, this occurred during a thunderstorm where my Infinity Overture 3s failed as well as my Dish satellite receiver.


----------



## Guest

Hello

i bought a set on Mirage Omnisats with a 10" sub.
They are ed by my Pioneer AV amp.

WOW, the sound sucks!
Too much highes. i do regret the purchase. i should've bought normal speakers.. anyway, I am leaning to DefTech now

The system is used 50/50 for HT and general music. ( i have a seperate HiFi stack for serious music listening) I do play a lot of DVD concerts (heavy metal) on my HT rig and music MUST sound good.

I would be comfortable spending US1.5k for a 5.1 rig speaker set up.

Any advise would be appreciated
AOD


----------



## BleedingStar

Which onmisats did you get? Too much highs should be something you should be able to fix by eq. However, if you are looking for a deeper sound. You will not be disappointed with Def Techs. 

What receiver do you have? You will need some power to push some good def techs.


$1500 would be a bit tight of a budget to get all Definitive Techs for the full 5.1. The cheapest setup I would recommend really would be a little over $1800.

Fronts- Definitive Technology - BP-7006 -Way Floorstanding Speaker with Built-in Subwoofer $649 Each
Rears- Definitive Technology - ProMonitor 800 4-1/2" Bookshelf Speaker $149 Each
Center- Definitive Technology - ProCenter 1000 4-1/2" Center-Channel Speaker $219

This is with no LFE subwoofer, but you can split the LFE and run it to the built in woofers on the towers. They pack quite a punch. To add a Def Tech woofer would be at least another $400 for the Pro Sub 800.


You could get the entry level regular towers for front, the BP6b's at $399, and then add in the subwoofer, giving you ($400+$400+$300+$219+$400) $1719.. but you would be much better off with the supertowers and no separate LFE woofer.

Check Definitive Tech's Website for more info www.definitivetech.com


----------



## Mark L

I see that there has not been anything posted in this section in awhile but I didn't really know where else to post this question. I am using a Definitive Technology CLR 3000 center channel and I am trying to find a TV console that will accommodate it and not having a lot of luck. My options are to put the center channel on top of a console which will cause me to have to mount my TV higher on the wall and take up most of the top of the console with this huge 25.5 by 8.5 by 16" center channel, or have a console made with a place large enough for it to fit in. I'm leaning towards having the console made but an a little concerned about putting the center channel that has a sub in the top of it in a cabinet. I've been told not to worry because it's a sub and non-directional. I would like to hear what others are doing, and or see some pictures. Thanks


----------



## Mike0206

I have mine on a shelf. It sounds fine. I have the CS-8060HD center channel so very similar setup


----------



## Mark L

Thanks Mike that is what I was hoping to hear. I'm probably going to have my console built with a couple of extra inches of space on top just for some breathing room for the sub.


----------



## BamaDave

Quick questions guys! What front upper presence speakers are you running? I’m running a C/L/R 3000 center and BP7001SC fronts and would be interested to know what someone with as similar setup is running and his opinion. I generated this thread to discuss 11.1-2 surround configuration and now I’m convinced that I need to make an addition to my 9.2+ system I’m currently using.

Thanks for your time responding to my request! David


----------



## Mike0206

I cannot tell you from experience personally but I do know a few people with my series def techs running pro monitor 1000 for heights since it has the same BDSS drivers in them as the BP8000 series line of speakers. I'm not sure what would match the BP70001 but I'm sure pro monitors would probably be close or maybe the older studio monitor speakers from a few years ago would match well but they are a bit too big possibly to wall mount for heights.


----------



## Mark L

Does anyone have any experience with the UIW 65s? I'm still trying to decide on some front presence speakers, and I am using the UIW BPZ/As for rears and the 65s have the same size components.


----------



## dougri

Joining the discussion... recently completed install of 7.1 in-ceiling with 3 x UIW RCS-II and 4 x UIW RSS-II. Much better than I thought ceiling speakers could sound, and looking forward to completing the system next week with a pair of SVS SB-2000 subs.


----------



## Mike0206

dougri said:


> Joining the discussion... recently completed install of 7.1 in-ceiling with 3 x UIW RCS-II and 4 x UIW RSS-II. Much better than I thought ceiling speakers could sound, and looking forward to completing the system next week with a pair of SVS SB-2000 subs.


 Cool! Congrats!


----------



## sinisav

BamaDave said:


> Quick questions guys! What front upper presence speakers are you running? I&#146;m running a C/L/R 3000 center and BP7001SC fronts and would be interested to know what someone with as similar setup is running and his opinion. I generated this thread to discuss 11.1-2 surround configuration and now I&#146;m convinced that I need to make an addition to my 9.2+ system I&#146;m currently using. Thanks for your time responding to my request! David


 which surrounds do you have? I have just done our second HT, as we moved, got into a smaller room then the first one but all centered and such. I was thinking about expanding to 9.2 or such but decided against. As I use 4 BPVX/Ps , their full range and bipolar setup does change the soundtrack into much more of a presence/ full sound then just front firing surrounds. I run 7001's and clr 3000 as well, but what I did now is invested in acoustic material to improve the sound first. I think for now that I have plenty of wide open feel as is, but would be interested to hear from you how your setup will work.


----------



## BamaDave

sinisav said:


> which surrounds do you have? I have just done our second HT, as we moved, got into a smaller room then the first one but all centered and such. I was thinking about expanding to 9.2 or such but decided against. As I use 4 BPVX/Ps , their full range and bipolar setup does change the soundtrack into much more of a presence/ full sound then just front firing surrounds. I run 7001's and clr 3000 as well, but what I did now is invested in acoustic material to improve the sound first. I think for now that I have plenty of wide open feel as is, but would be interested to hear from you how your setup will work.


I have sold my DefTech's and moved to JTR speaks. I running (3) triple 12HT's up front and some old school Mirage OM6&5's as surrounds at the moment. I just built some overhead speaker cabinets in which I placed some Ciare NDCX8-1.4 coaxial drivers in to support Atmos. My current set up is a 7.1.4 system and I just ordered a missing XLR connector to get everything up and running. 

I'm really looking forward to getting the system back up and running!


----------

